# MPA decals for sale on EBAY



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Here they are again. Remember to gig everyone that has one on their car and are not members unless immediate family. This one looks like a fake, the 5 digit reg on the bottom font is way off and the other font and color are off.

MPA on EBAY


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Someone PLEASE tell us the reg number is fake and nobody is stupid enough to sell their own numbered stickers on eBay!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey j809,
Screw sticker hunting and get back to work 8)


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Somehow it does not surprise me that these stickers are on Ebay, considering you can get everything from radios to old cruisers. Not surprising the least bit an MPA sticker would be there.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

That reg number needs to be traced back and the person needs a good ol' dope slap....

These stickers mean nothing anymore... everyone and their mother has one..between those ones, the thin blue line and the MSP stickers.. you can't really take any of them seriously anymore. My opinion, if you stop them and they don't have a badge to back it up, then let them go whine to the moron that gave it to them. It's NOT a get out of jail free pass. People don't understand they still have to abide by the rules. SHOCKING HUH?!? :twisted:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

j809";p="55721 said:


> Here they are again. Remember to gig everyone that has one on their car and are not members unless immediate family. This one looks like a fake, the 5 digit reg on the bottom font is way off and the other font and color are off.
> 
> MPA on EBAY


The saddest thing is that it sold for $87.00...ouch. I guess it's really important for someone's "collection".


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

yep and the nut that bought it also bought a Police Interceptor decal and a 800 MHz look alike police antenna :roll:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I'm sure he/she just bought it to keep themselves motivated........


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

So look for an F150 Police Package  He must be a wannabe Environmental P.O.

Scott :rock:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This guy that sold the MPA sticker has a trail bike for sale in Dracut I just e-mailed him asking him where and when it could be seen maby we will get his address. Anyone in Dracut??


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

I live in Dracut


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Got an answer back from him he says that he is selling the item for a friend and gave me the friends name Wally [strike:d443f1dbd0][EDIT] [/strike:d443f1dbd0]and telephone number to call to set up an appointment. If anyone wants to follow up e-mail or PM and I will give you the number.

Edit by Gil
Please do not list the guys last name....thx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

*****EVERYONE CAN RELAX, THERE WILL BE NO MORE DECALS FOR SALE ON EBAY******


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Gee whiz........I sure wish I had could spend $87.00 on a sticker. :roll: 

Or better yet, donate $87.00 to masscops.com. :!:


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

dcwforlife";p="55933 said:


> *****EVERYONE CAN RELAX, THERE WILL BE NO MORE DECALS FOR SALE ON EBAY******


DAMN!!! I just ordered some extras...LOL!!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

dcwforlife";p="55933 said:


> *****EVERYONE CAN RELAX, THERE WILL BE NO MORE DECALS FOR SALE ON EBAY******


Crystal ball tuned into the Ebay corporate office?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wolfman";p="55953 said:


> Stop the presses!!!
> 
> Gil, how about Masscops decals for loyal supporters? They would go for a few bucks on eBay!


Id buy two if they supported the site. One for my car and one for my personal railroad car. :wink:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gil when are you going to find the time to design the stickers for MassCops.

Thank You dcwforlife


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

I say we get some stickers...sell them on ebay...and then have a cookout in the summer with the money we get from the wannabe coppers that will buy them all up. As long as it looks prolific, they will sell...LOL! Now, what do I do with my extra MPA stickers...hmmm.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

There are more on Ebay lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20118&item=3781286240&rd=1


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Big difference in that one it is 5" not the same.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

$87 for an MPA sticker? Geez, no wonder people sell that stuff....

Although the moron who bought that and the other "look alike" crap might be a "Blue Light rapist" too. Whoever sold that sticker should be beaten! I knwo there is a chapter and section for MPA, but is there any punishment for violations?

People get these stickers from friends and family - unacceptable! As far as I'm concerned the only "other" person that should have such a sticker other than me is my wife. I wouldn't even give my kids one, I wouldn't want them trying to use it to get out of something-- I'd want them to learn from they're mistakes


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

They are very easy to duplicate too.and no I do not have one.I just tooled around in photoshop and made my own and make any color.
I made up the number.


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

87.00 that would buy 2 lap dances and a shot of J D


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Do we really care about these numb-nuts who buy this stuff? What I'm smellin' hear is "How dare they put one of our coveted stickers on there non-cop vehicle". 

We are starting to sound like the idiots we roust..."Yo man, I had to do it, he was dissin' my colors". 

Take two steps back and look at the big picture! The sticker does not make the idiot a cop. If anyone is dumb enough to drop 87.00 on a sticker, there really isn't anymore we can do to punish him! If he passes himself as a cop, then we have a legitimate beef and he should get locked-up.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Muggsy09";p="56115 said:


> 87.00 that would buy 2 lap dances and a shot of J D


In Montreal, you could get 8 lap dances, two shots and two beers!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

before anyone corrects me, I spelled "there" incorrcectly in my last post, should have been "their".

Damn this board makes ya paranoid!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Damn you Wolfman......Damn you!!!!!!!

I cant' take the pressure of this board....


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Philly";p="56118 said:


> Muggsy09";p="56115 said:
> 
> 
> > 87.00 that would buy 2 lap dances and a shot of J D
> ...


 You can get alot more then that for $87 US in Montreal. 
I ain't sayin' I'm just sayin'!

My god do I love that city 

Scott :rock:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> You can get alot more than that for $87 US in Montreal


And you can get even more than that in Brockton.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

This is exactly why those stickers mean nothing to me when a vehicle is stopped. Forget the deputy sheriff stickers and these Fraternal Order of Massachusetts Police et al stickers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

I notice the decal (mpa or spam) right away when aproaching the vehicle ( if i can see it, people put them in many different places lately). My first question (unless I'm tinned or I'd right away) is where did you get the sticker. 90% of the time the sticker DOES not belong on the vehicle. I even made a POS peel the MPA sticker off a recently purchased vehicle, advising him of the MGL/CH/S (which I couldn't quote any day of the week w/o looking inside my wallet) about the fine for having it on the vehicle w/o being a member..... Only been on the job for 9 years, but it seemed like the MPA, SPAM (not the county screw deputy dog shtickers) used to mean something.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

stupinmick";p="57171 said:


> I notice the decal (mpa or spam) right away when aproaching the vehicle ( if i can see it, people put them in many different places lately). My first question (unless I'm tinned or I'd right away) is where did you get the sticker. 90% of the time the sticker DOES not belong on the vehicle. I even made a POS peel the MPA sticker off a recently purchased vehicle, advising him of the MGL/CH/S (which I couldn't quote any day of the week w/o looking inside my wallet) about the fine for having it on the vehicle w/o being a member..... Only been on the job for 9 years, but it seemed like the MPA, SPAM (not the county screw deputy dog shtickers) used to mean something.


I'm begging you to crack open that wallet to share the MGL that prohibits the improper display of a police association sticker.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Here ya go...

According to Chapter 266: Section 69 Insignia of societies; unlawful use

Section 69. Whoever, not being a member of a society, association or labor union, for the purpose of representing that he is a member thereof, willfully wears or uses the insignia, ribbon, badge, rosette, button or emblem thereof, if it has been registered in the office of the state secretary, shall be punished by a fine of not more than twenty dollars or by imprisonment for not more than one month, or both.

To quote the back of the MPA card...

The sticker is the official insignia of the Mass. Police Association as registered in the Office of the Secretary of State. In this form the insignias will be known only to the police officers, and are for use on the rear window of automobiles registered to members of the Massachusetts Police Association only. (Chapter266, Sec. 69)

Now lets all go out and write some $20.00 cites...LOL.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

CHAPTER 266. CRIMES AGAINST PROPERTY

Chapter 266: Section 69 Insignia of societies; unlawful use

Section 69. Whoever, not being a member of a society, association or labor union, for the purpose of representing that he is a member thereof, wilfully wears or uses the insignia, ribbon, badge, rosette, button or emblem thereof, if it has been registered in the office of the state secretary, shall be punished by a fine of not more than twenty dollars or by imprisonment for not more than one month, or both.

Look on you M.P.A membership card its printed right on the back of it.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Actually I stand corrected it actually says this following on the back of the card:

The sticker is the official insignia of the Mass Police Association as registered in the office of the Secretary of State in this form the insignias will be known only to police officers, and are for use on the rear window of automobiles registered to members of the Massachusetts Police Association only.
_(Chapter 266. Sec 69)_


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

reno911_2004
MassCops Lieutenant
I'm begging you to crack open that wallet to share the MGL that prohibits the improper display of a police association sticker.

You are not a MPO or MSP, my fellow POLICE OFFICERS posted the MGL/C/S that I was speaking about. You are not a police officer, without a doubt. Are you a political hack deputy sheriff not eligible to join the MPA? MSP have their own organization (SPAM), yet we have quite a few that belong to the MPA. If you are a local PO, and don't belong to the MPA, then get off your ass and join (you obviously aren't the sharpest tool in the shed, and will one day need the Legal Defense Fund, that is if you are a LEO). 

Instead of doubting an officer that KNOWS what he's talking about, research your facts so YOU don't look stupid again. (reno911_2004)

Wow, this is my second post, I didn't expect to be attacked on my first.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

stupinmick";p="60702 said:


> reno911_2004
> MassCops Lieutenant
> I'm begging you to crack open that wallet to share the MGL that prohibits the improper display of a police association sticker.
> 
> ...


By asking what the Chapter and Section is, I was attacking you? I hope you are not a LEO at all, because you would cry yourself to sleep every night.


----------

